# UK citizen moving to Greece



## Cherrypie1 (Aug 8, 2021)

hi everyone, im a uk citizen wanting to retire to greece, can i do so on my pension please, or do i need a certain amount of savings and if so how much if anyone knows that would be great.


----------

